# More cats



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

hears a few more cats the biggest one is 10lbs my girl friend caught just about all these even the big one i taught the grass hopper well:thumbup:


----------



## J Smithers (Jun 27, 2008)

Nice mess of cats right there


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

See, I would call that a "lot" of cats, but not a "mess" of cats.

Kidding of course... I'd be proud of that catch any day.

Jim


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

just remember my girl friend caught these fishing by her self with only a 5 year old, she did all the baiting retying hooks and dehooking fish she allso threw some back..she Didnt wanna keep more then we need..And that's a really big cooler Saltwater series igloo


----------



## pole squeezer (Oct 29, 2008)

You fill a cooler that size with "Cats", you gone need 5 people to help lift it. lol


----------

